

Ukkonen's suffix tree algorithm explained in plain English - axefrog
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9452701/can-someone-please-explain-ukkonens-suffix-tree-algorithm-in-plain-english#9513423

======
caustic
For those who want to learn more about this kind of algorithms on strings,
there is a great book named, unsurprisingly, "Algorithms on Strings"
([http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Strings-Maxime-
Crochemore/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Strings-Maxime-
Crochemore/dp/0521848997)).

Although I must admint, jogojapan has written a really clear and thoughtful
explanation of Ukkonen's algorithm on stackoverflow, the best one I've ever
read.

~~~
ahelwer
I've not read that textbook, but another excellent text is "Algorithms on
Strings, Trees, and Sequences" by Dan Gusfield
([http://www.amazon.ca/Algorithms-Strings-Trees-Sequences-
Comp...](http://www.amazon.ca/Algorithms-Strings-Trees-Sequences-
Computational/dp/0521585198)). It has a strong bioinformatics leaning, so you
learn all sorts of interesting near-real-world applications for the
algorithms.

Starts off talking about all the standard exact pattern matching algorithms,
then moves on to suffix trees, then inexact matching, then finishes off with
some advanced topics (that I have not read yet). Anyway, I'm really enjoying
reading it and definitely recommend it.

------
jemka
For anyone (like me) that isn't familiar with what this would be used for
should have a look at the first link the Stack Overflow OP references:
<http://marknelson.us/1996/08/01/suffix-trees/>

